# Once



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

For those of you who haven't seen it, this is a little Irish gem of a movie. Interesting music, but a more interesting story of a couple of kind of scruffy characters who come together to make music and fulfill dreams. No Hollywood rubbed varnish to this one, but definitely worth a watch. A 98% on the Rotten Tomatometer.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, John. I''ll look for it.


----------



## giantsox (Oct 25, 2007)

JM Anthony said:


> For those of you who haven't seen it, this is a little Irish gem of a movie. Interesting music, but a more interesting story of a couple of kind of scruffy characters who come together to make music and fulfill dreams. No Hollywood rubbed varnish to this one, but definitely worth a watch. A 98% on the Rotten Tomatometer.
> 
> John


Must agree, great music movie!! Highly recommended


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Got it for my wife for Christmas, alas we've been way too busy to watch.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

A friend of mine turned me on to this movie. HOwever, my local Blockbuster has ONE copy and I can't seem to get my hands on it.


----------

